# Zelten beim Angeln



## ajaekel (15. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine generelle Frage. Ich möchte von Freitag auf Samstag mein Glück auf Aal versuchen. Da es momentan noch nicht so warm ist, will ich natürlich mein Zelt dort aufstellen. 

Was für Bestimmungen oder Einschränkungen gibt es diesbezüglich? Darf man, oder evtl. nur ohne Boden, etc?

Gruß, Achim


----------



## fantazia (15. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

das wohl überall verschieden geregelt.


----------



## gründler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

hi
Wie ich sehe Niedersachsen.Das Zelten und Feuer machen in der Wildnis ist verboten,Ausnahme Zelte ohne Boden da diese nicht als Zelt angesehen werden,sondern als Windschutz oder Regenschutz dienen.
Oder ein Privatgelände,da kannste machen was Du willst.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

genau das Thema macht mir auch jedes mal sorgen.
Ich will mit meiner Familie angeln fahren. Meist wenn wir fahren(Nachtangler) bleiben wir auch über nacht draussen da meine Jungs 3und 6 jahre sind will ich das die nicht draussen sondern im Zelt schlafen. Und dann kommt diese regelung. Wie bekommt man den Kinder den sonst beigebracht  was Angeln und Natur ist wenn man nicht mal sowas  machen kann. Ich finde es sehr wichtig das die Jungs auch mal die Natur abends und früh morgens sehen. Naja und das zelten kennenlernen im Freien. Nichts ist schöner als am Beispiel zu lernen. Zum Beispiel wie man sich beim Angeln verhält oder was Sauberkeit und Umweltschutz bedeutet.


----------



## Pilkman (15. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

Hi!

Wichtig in der Argumentation: Ihr wollt natürlich alle nicht zelten, denn das macht man auf dem Campingplatz - zumindest in unserem tollen Deutschland. |uhoh: 
Ihr wollt lediglich einen angemessenen *Wetterschutz* aufstellen....  

Was konkret als Wetterschutz gesehen wird, regeln die einzelnen Gewässerordnungen. 

Am besten und variabelsten ist man mit einem Ovalschirm bei der Sache.


----------



## carpi (16. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

Hi
Interessantes Thema! 
Kennt jemand eine Seite wo Infos drauf sind... auchfür die unterschiedlichen Bundesländer?


----------



## Angler77 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

ich hab das glück das wie noch ein altes stück Land an meinem Hausgewässer haben


----------



## Trophybass2008 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

Du Glücklicher! Bei mir kommt es vor dass Ich mit mit fremden Leuten deswegen streiten muss am Wasser. Leider gibt es wenige die einsichtig sind(werden)und dann kommen die grünen gestreiften... Aber bis jetzt alles gut verlaufen.


----------



## Angler77 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

jop ... ! 

Also unser Land am Fluss hat nun ein Freund von uns für die Pferde aber da kann ich ruhig Zelten. Obwohl der Fürste das nicht so gerne sieht ;-)


----------



## Knispel (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wichtig in der Argumentation: Ihr wollt natürlich alle nicht zelten, denn das macht man auf dem Campingplatz - zumindest in unserem tollen Deutschland. |uhoh:
> Ihr wollt lediglich einen angemessenen *Wetterschutz* aufstellen....
> ...


 
Kann Markus nur Recht geben. hier in Bremen sind nur Schirme erlaubt, die einen windschutz haben aber noch zu 2/3 offen sind. Abends wird die Vorderfront eben kurz reingezippt und Morgens rausgenommen, klappt wunderbar. Einzigste Nachteil ist : Die Dinger sind gross.....


----------



## ajaekel (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten - leider war da bisher aber noch für mich nichts stichhaltiges dabei. Gibt es evtl. irgendwo eine Quelle, wo man zu den Bestimmungen dazu in den einzelnen Bundesländern etwas erfahren kann? 

Ich habe in unserem Verein mal nachgefragt. Es kann in den Gewässerordnungen geregelt sein - bei uns ist es das jedoch nicht. Ausserdem gibt es ein Problem, wenn das Gewässer zwar vom Verein beangelt werden darf, das ganze jedoch der Stadt oder der Gemeinde gehört. Dann fällt es wohl eher unter Gewässerverordnung des Landes? Leider habe ich bisher auch in den Verordnungen für Niedersachsen nichts gefunden, was darauf hinweist, dass ein Wetterschutz erlaubt ist und wie sich ein Wetterschutz definiert.

Kann noch jemand helfen?

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Frankenfischer (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

Das Zelten in freier Wildbahn ist nirgendwo im Bundes- oder Landesrecht geregelt. Fast ausnahmslos regeln das die Gemeinden durch Verordnung. Also, schauen in wessen Gemeindebereich das Stücken Erde fällt, wo du nächtigen willst und bei der Gemeinde nachfragen, wie das Zelten dort geregelt ist. Es sei denn, es handelt sich um Privatgrund, dann den Eigentürmer fragen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

nimm ein schirm + schirmüberwurf.
da ne liege rein und gut!
du hast dann nur einen schirm mit wetterschutz.
campen setzt immer ein zelt mit festen boden voraus was nun nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## Frankenfischer (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

#6  Genau, ist auch bei uns so. Schirm mit Überwurf gilt nicht als Zelt.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

@ frankenfischer, (Du Spaßvogel  )

oh doch, das Zelten im Freien ist wohl in Ländergesetzten geregelt.
Bei uns (S-A) im FFOG §3 Abs. 2, gibts in anderen Bundesländern mit Sicherheit auch.

außerdem:
http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/umwelt/naturschutz/freizeit/zelt_rec.htm
http://vg-hainleite.de/Amternews/Ordnungsamt/Informationen_des_Ordnungsamtes_Zelten.pdf
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/faq1215/entry2190.html

oder einfach selber mal googeln.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Lengjäger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> #6  Genau, ist auch bei uns so. Schirm mit Überwurf gilt nicht als Zelt.



Es sei denn die Gewässerordnung schränkt es weiter ein.

Bei uns dürfen Schirmzelte, Überwürfe, Zelte in Natur- oder Landschaftsschutzgebieten nicht benutzt werden.

Das Dumme ist nur mir sind hier ander Ruhr keine Gewässerabschnitte bekannt die nicht mindestens LSG sind :c


----------



## Parasol (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

Hallo,

das Zelten ist ausserhalb von dafür vorgesehenen Plätzen verboten. Bis 2003 konnte die "Untere Naturschutzbehörde" Genehmigungen erteilen. In der Regel wurden diese für Jugendzeltlager und ähnliche Veranstaltungen erteilt. Dann musste aber Vorsorge getroffen werden, daß Branschutz, Abfallentsorgung, Hypiene/Toiletten usw. gewährleistet waren.

Die Genehmigungsbefugnis ist inzwischen an die Kummunen/Gemeinden abgegeben worden. Wird von dort eine Genehmigung erteilt, bedarf es noch der Zustimmeng des Grundstückeigentümers.

Das bedeutet: Auch auf einem eigenen Grundstück in der freien Natur darf ich nur mit Genehmigung zelten. Es entfällt dann lediglich die Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers.


----------



## Frankenfischer (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

@Dienststelle-Ast

Ich hab auch schon Gegoogelt. Hab aber nichts gefunden. 
Zelten in Wäldern ist im Bayer. Waldgesetz geregelt. Zelten an Bundeswasserstraße ist geregelt - o.k. Aber sonst#c


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

@ Achim

laut Niedersächsisches Wald- und Landschaftsgesetz § 27 verboten.

@ Frankenfischer

in meiner Aussage bezog ich mich auf Deutschland .....|rolleyes 
Aber auch bei unklaren Aussagen musst Du ja immer noch das Einverständnis
des Grundeigentümers haben. 
Einfach so machen gibt es also nicht.
So verstehe ich das.

Aber einen Grundeigentümer auftreiben und dann fragen bringt, denke ich mal, zu 99,9 % nix.

Ich habe auch schon auf dem Weg von der Jagd nach Hause einen Papa mit seinem Sohnemann im Wald vorm Zelt am Lagerfeuer angetroffen. Die wollten sich die Hirschbrunft anhören. Wir haben 2 Sätze gesprochen, ich hab was zum Thema Waldbrand, Ruhe und Abfall mitnehmen gesagt und dann eine erlebnisreiche Nacht gewünscht.
Hat auch alles prima geklappt, war hinterher alles wieder wie neu.


----------



## snofla (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zelten beim Angeln*

wir haben es bei uns im verein erlaubt,oder sagen wir mal wir dulden es

bei uns machen es viele jüngere angler und man sollte nicht immer alles sofort verbieten oder auf gesetze verweisen

unsere jungs wissen das sie nacher den angelplatz sauberst zu verlassen haben und sich auch die nacht über anständig verhalten,will heissen das sie sich nicht total zudröhnen oder sonst nen scheiss machen

wird dies nicht eingehalten müssen wir als verein reagieren

die meisten halten sich daran und machen es auch,wenn wir aber welche erwischen die es nicht machen werden diese angesprochen und bekommen immer ne zweite chance  

ich denke das es ne gute lösung ist und die angler damit gut leben können #h


----------

